# blue oyster cult and king crimson



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I enjoy some of there songs, raw real rock, as genuine has it could possible be and it's ok.
I like veteran of a psychic war and black blade, dont fear the reaper.

*Blue Oyster cult *is one of these band whit king Crimson i still lisen in rock, well king Crimson more of a prog rock band but anyway some B.O.C has king Crimson-esque moment(like on black blade for instance).

Speaking of my favorite* king Crimson *album, i would vote for_ ''red'' _great great album.So that all for my rock incursion topic.

I hope i wont be accused of lumping king Crimson has a rock band in the strict sense i know they aren't, and i know they dosen sound exactly like B.O.C,

So that it for now.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good morning. I used to be a big fan of both. I only say 'used to be' because I just don't listen to very much rock music these days.

BOC were partly hamstrung by the popularity of their hit single 'Don't Fear The Reaper', which was probably the greatest song the Byrds never wrote and wasn't particularly representative of BOC's output as a whole - some kids would buy BOC albums on the back of the single's success expecting all of the songs to sound like that and feel disappointed as well as confused when they didn't. Favourite album of mine is their second, 'Tyranny & Mutation' - all killer, no filler and a real blast from beginning to end. 

BOC were pretty unconventional and, dare I say it, cerebral for hard rock standards, and the thin production of their first three albums (also called the Black and White trilogy because of the cover art), instead of making the records sounding limp, actually invested the sound with an otherworldly quality which complimented the often unfathomable lyrics of by the likes of producer Sandy Pearlman and writer Richard Meltzer. They started out combining Sabbath-like crunching riffs with eerie keyboard textures a la the Doors but essentially they created their own off-kilter soundworld from the get-go. They did become more accessible and radio-friendly as the 70s wore on, but were still capable of surprises.

Add to all this that all five members could multi-task in terms of playing different instruments and writing the material and you had a group which pretty much ploughed its own wild-card furrow. Oh, and rhythm guitarist/keyboard player Allen Glover Lanier (RIP) also stepped out with Patti Smith for a while (she provided the lyrics to 'Baby Ice Dog', 'Career of Evil' and a couple of others over the years)! They kept their standards up, and the same line-up, for a whole decade but the firing of drummer Albert Bouchard in 1981 ended up undermining the band's stability and I don't think they really recovered their former creativity.

Used to be a big fan of Crimbo as well, but I haven't got time to write any more just now as work is beckoning its big fat finger. I'll post about Crimbo when I'm home this afternoon, if you like.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

They're pretty sweet. I'd also have to throw in some Bad Company for raw, bluesy Rock. To me, Paul Rodgers was one of the best voices in Rock. But I do think their era with Hart was quite cheesy and unpleasant.

Oh, and I've always dug The Black Crowes. Chris Robinson is another killer voice. Unlike Bad Company, they've stayed pretty genuine throughout their career.


----------

